# il s'en fut, ils s'en furent



## itka

Je vois que le forum est plein de gens très forts et en tous cas prêts à chercher, alors je vous livre une question qui est pour moi une énigme à laquelle je ne suis jamais parvenue à trouver de réponse claire.
Voici une phrase, très correcte bien qu'un peu littéraire :
*"Il s'en fut, très désappointé."
*Quel est d'après vous, l'infinitif de ce verbe bizarre ?


----------



## LV4-26

itka said:


> Quel est d'après vous, l'infinitif de ce verbe bizarre ?


"Techniquement", c'est _être_, bien sûr.

D'ailleurs, il est curieux de constater qu'on a le même phénomène avec _j'ai été_ qui appartient au registre opposé.


----------



## FrançoisXV

un interessant sujet de janvier 2005:
FR: il s'en fut


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Comme je le comprenais comme "il s'en alla" et trouvais ça bizarre que ça puisse venir du verbe aller (!), suis allée sur le TLFi à "aller" où l'on peut lire cette petite remarque :


> *Rem. 1.* Aux temps composés, _en_ précède normalement l'auxil. : _je m'en suis allé_; _je me suis en allé_ est familier. *2.* Pour l'emploi littér. _il s'en fut,_ au lieu de _il s'en alla, cf. être._


Et à "être" celle-ci :


> [Avec _en_ exprimant le lieu d'où l'on part] _Emploi abs.  __Les groupes murmurèrent et s'en _*furent* (ADAM, _Enf. Aust., _1902, p. 159). _Il courba le dos, et s'en _*fut *(BERNANOS, _Soleil Satan, _1926, p. 190).



Edit : Ah ben oui, François XV a eu le bon réflexe, chercher d'abord dans les anciens fils de ce forum !


----------



## itka

Merci pour le fil, je ne connaissais pas (je fréquente peu le forum English ) !

Je ne savais pas du tout que 'être 'pouvait prendre le sens de 'aller' et aboutir ainsi à *s'en être au sens de s'en aller... Il y a de ces curiosités, chez nous...mais j'étais sûre que les Maîtres du forum allaient débrouiller ça ! 
Merci à vous, donc !


----------



## nul

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, trois des nomnbreux passages que j'ai trouvés sur un livre pour enfants. Or, au début, je pensais qu'il manquait le participe passé du verbe "aller" par ex : "s'en fut allé dormir". Mais en lisant jusqu'à la fin, j'ai encore découvert plusieurs passages similaires. 

Brèf, pouvez-vous m'éclairer?



> Aïe, aïe, petit frère chien, ça va mal ! Tantdis que nous étions au travail, que nous échinions à la tâche, une bête sauvage est venue dans la chaumière et nous a volé notre repas. Elle ne nous a laissé que le chaudron tout léché.
> 
> Le chien soupira, but un peu d'eau et s'en fut dormir le ventre vide...


 


> Autrefois, le chien vivait en solitaire dans la montagne. Il était triste et s'en fut de par le monde à la recherche de quelqu'un auprès de qui il pût se sentir plus gai. Soudain, il vit courir un lièvre...


 


> Hé ! Frère loup, viens avec moi, à deux nous serons mieux.
> 
> D'accord, répondit le loup, et ils s'en furent ensemble...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

"S'en fut" (furent) est une *forme littéraire* utilisée pour "s'en alla" (allèrent).


----------



## gvergara

Vraiment ? Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui sache pour quoi ou quand cette forme a cessé d'être le passé simple du verbe _aller_ ? […] Merci

Gonzalo


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je me doutais que tu ne te contenterais pas d'une réponse aussi simple ...  (je n'en attendais pas moins de toi ).
Mais si j'ai été laconique, c'est que je n'avais pas trouvé d'explication, tout ce que j'ai sous la main c'est le Trésor qui parle d'une forme familière et d'une forme littéraire ...



> EXPR. Tant qu'il y est, était (fam.); pendant que nous y sommes; le cœur n'y est plus; le ton n'y était pas.
> d) [Aux temps passés, dans le style dir. et le lang. fam. être, suivi d'un compl. ou d'un adv. de lieu, s'emploie comme substitut de aller] Il a été trop loin; elle a été hier au bal; Pierre a été à la porte et l'a ouverte. J'avais été au temple avec ma mère; puis, à la sortie, je l'avais laissée (LACRETELLE, Silbermann, 1922, p. 32).
> — Le cirque... — Tiens!... tu fais bien de me le dire!... C'est justement là que j'allais te mener... *—* J'm'en doutais, et j'y ai été trois fois... (GYP, Souv. pte fille, 1928, p. 260) :
> 
> 46. ... on a été manger quelque chose à la Reine des Rascasses, une maison très distinguée; après, on est retourné au Bar du Cygne et de la Galère, après... je ne me rappelle plus. On a été partout; au Pavé d'amour, bien sûr. MILLE, Barnavaux, 1908, p. 55.
> *—* [Souvent sans expression du lieu, suivi d'un inf.] Le Cardinal. —Prenez garde à Lorenzo, duc. Il a été demander ce soir à l'évêque de Marzi la permission d'avoir des chevaux de poste cette nuit (MUSSET, Lorenzaccio, 1834, IV, 10, p. 240). Autrefois je barbouillais du papier avec mes filles, Atala, Blanca, Cimodocée; chimères qui ont été chercher ailleurs la jeunesse (CHATEAUBR., Rancé, 1844, p. VIII). La nourrice. — La nuit! C'était la nuit! Et tu veux me faire croire que tu as été te promener, menteuse! D'où viens-tu? (ANOUIL., Antig., 1946, p. 139). Cf. ex. 46.
> *—* [Avec en exprimant le lieu d'où l'on part] Emploi abs. Les groupes murmurèrent et s'en furent (ADAM, Enf. Aust., 1902, p. 159). Il courba le dos, et s'en fut (BERNANOS, Soleil Satan, 1926, p. 190).



Il y a aussi un fil ancien, mais il n'est pas plus explicite sur l'origine ...


----------



## Rpkx

Maintenant, le passé défini est pratiquement toujours remplacé par le passé composé (pour un instant dans le passé) ou l'imparfait (notion de durée). J'ai été ou je suis allé <>  j'allais et j'étais

Dans le français actuel, le passé défini et certains subjonctifs et conditionnel passé deuxième forme sont devenus complètement obsolètes.

Plus personne n'écrira ou dira "Encore eusse-t-il fallu que je le susse".

A moins d'être linguiste, on peut oublier ces formes tarabiscotées qu'on ne trouve plus qu'en littérature.
Pour un étranger, il suffit de savoir que cela existait. Et que c'est correct.


----------



## itka

Pour moi, cette forme est un mystère.
J'avais même ouvert ce fil, espérant que quelqu'un aurait des lumières particulières sur la question...


----------



## Fenwikh

Je ré-actualise un vieux sujet, mais je souhaiterais une confirmation.

Ok pour l'utilisation de "il s'en fut" au passé simple dans le sens de "s'en aller".
Mais dans la chanson"Le bon roi Dagobert", deuxième couplet, on trouve : 
"le bon roi Dagobert
fut mettre son bel habit vert"

Pour moi, je comprends "est allé mettre". Mais où est passé le "s'en" ? Est-ce pour la chanson qu'il a disparu ? Ou bien faut-il comprendre tout autre chose ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## LV4-26

Après une rapide recherche, je suis tombé sur cette page
et, en particulier sur ce paragraphe


> L'Empereur n'ayant pas voulu accepter les propositions de paix présentées à ses Plénipotentiaires à Utrecht, le Maréchal de Villars eut le commandement de l'Armée en Allemagne, & par une marche précipitée, qu'il déroba au Prince Eugène de Savoye, Généralissime de l'Empire, il *fut mettre *le siège devant Landau, qui ....


Source : _Le Grand Dictionaire Historique ou le Mélange Curieux de l'Histoire Sacrée et Profane._

Ce texte date de 1740.
J'ai entr'aperçu beaucoup d'autres exemples similaires.


----------



## Fenwikh

Super,
Donc on peut (ou pouvait) supprimer la partie pronominale et la préposition "en".
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## LV4-26

_Pouv*ait*_, je pense.
Votre post laisse penser qu'à votre avis, les deux formes coexistaient.
En fait, il faudrait faire des recherches plus approfondies.
Si ça se trouve, à cette époque-là, _il s'en fut _était tout simplement inimaginable et aurait été considéré comme un barbarisme. Qui sait ?


----------



## Nanon

N'oublions pas la prosodie... Si on avait "Le bon roi Dagobert _S'en fut_ mettre son bel habit vert", il faudrait modifier la deuxième mesure juste pour un couplet : noire pour "s'en" et croche pour "fut", au lieu de noire pointée pour "fut". Un peu de solfège ? 
Les chansons permettent ce genre de libertés. Elles y obligent parfois. Celle du bon roi Dagobert remonterait, paraît-il, à la Révolution française. Histoire d'avoir une date...


----------



## LV4-26

Fenwikh said:


> Donc on peut (ou pouvait) supprimer la partie pronominale et la préposition "en".


Pardon d'y revenir mais je m'aperçois que je n'ai pas donné la bonne réponse.

En réalité....
1) _il s'en fut_ est le passé simple, encore parfois utilisé, du verbe *s'en aller.*
2)_ il fut_ était le passé simple, aujourd'hui disparu, du verbe _*aller.*_

...selon toute vraisemblance.

Autrement dit, les deux devaient bien coexister...parce qu'ils ne correspondaient pas tout à fait au même verbe ou la même locution verbale.

Par conséquent, _fut_ (=alla) _mettre son bel habit vert_ n'est pas le synonyme absolu de _s'en fut _(=partit) _mettre son bel habit vert._.
Bien sûr (là, je rejoins Nanon), la différence de sens n'est pas assez grande pour que la prosodie n'ait pas eu son rôle à jouer dans le choix. D'autant que _s'en aller_, et plus particulièrement sous la forme _s'en fut_, est assez souvent utilisé dans le sens d'_aller_ "tout court". Au moins aujourd'hui. ==>
_Je m'en vais lui dire son fait, à ce goujat._


----------



## pointvirgule

Du Littré, édition de 1872-77 :


> Être se dit pour aller, quand on est allé dans un lieu *et qu'on en est revenu* ; ce qui fait voir qu'en ce sens être a d'abord gardé sa signification naturelle ; il est allé à Rome exprime simplement qu'il a fait le voyage de Rome, sans dire s'il est de retour ; il a été à Rome exprime qu'il est revenu ; être pour aller ne s'emploie qu'aux temps passés : je fus, j'ai été, j'aurai été, j'aurais été, je fusse, ayant été.


Et quelques exemples tirés de la même source :


> MOL., _Fâcheux, II, 7_: Et nous fûmes coucher sur le pays exprès, C'est-à-dire, mon cher, au fin fond des forêts.
> HAMILT., _Gramm. 4_: Il prit deux perdrix et fut chez sa maîtresse.
> LAMART., _Méd. II, 7_: Tu ceignis en mourant ton glaive sur ta cuisse, Et tu fus demander récompense ou justice Au Dieu qui t'avait envoyé


Bien sûr, cet emploi d'_être _pour _aller _au passé simple n'est plus guère usité de nos jours.

@LV4-26 : Je ne crois que que _fut _ait jamais été une conjugaison du verbe _aller._ Il s'agit bien du verbe_ être.
_


----------



## Nanon

Contamination de la conjugaison latine donnant _fut _au lieu d'_alla_ ?
C'est ainsi qu'on se posait déjà la question en 1871, au moins. Voir ici.


----------



## LV4-26

pointvirgule said:


> @LV4-26 : Je ne crois que que _fut _ait jamais été une conjugaison du verbe _aller._ Il s'agit bien du verbe_ être._


Je ne voulais pas tout à fait dire cela. D'ailleurs, dans mon premier post (datant d'y il a plusieurs années), je précisais que, techniquement, il s'agissait bien du verbe être.
J'admets que ce "techniquement" était encore un peu insuffisant.

Il reste que cet emploi du verbe _être_ a quand même des "affinités particulières" (je ne sais pas comment dire autrement) avec _aller._
C'est en tout cas ce que je crois lire dans votre citation du Littré :


> Être se dit pour aller,...



A propos de mon précédent post, comme c'est un peu tard pour une édition, voici quelques précisions.

1) J'ai oublié de commencer par l'essentiel ==>
Si j'ai pu laisser entendre que "_il fut_" est ou a été une *conjugaison* de _aller_, c'est que je me suis mal exprimé. C'est uniquement sur l'affinité sémantique que je souhaitais insister.

2) Dans le même esprit, il faudrait lire "morphologiquement", à la place de "techniquement".

Pour résumer ma position (actuelle), je dirais qu'il s'agit d'une forme synonyme de _il alla_, empruntée à la conjugaison de _être_.

Pour terminer, je voudrais à nouveau insister sur le point suivant. Il me semble que..
_Il s'en fut trouver son ami Pierre_
...nous reste relativement familier, signe qu'il a probablement persisté plus longtemps que....
_Il fut mettre le siège à Landau _

...une distinction que l'article cité par Nanon semble ignorer. Ce qui semble logique si l'on considère qu'il date de la fin du XIX°.


----------



## Andre_Serv

Bonjour!
Quelle est la différence entre s’en fuir et s’enfuir? J’ai trouvé la phrase dans un livre sur l’Holocauste. La voilà.

_Et, une fois de plus, un lourd silence.
– Allez réveiller les voisins, dit mon père. Qu’ils se préparent...
Des ombres près de moi s’éveillèrent comme d’un long sommeil. *Elles s’en furent* silencieusement, dans toutes les directions._

Est-ce que s’en fuir est une version un peu plus vieille ou littéraire de s’enfuir ?
Merci


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
Le passé simple du verbe s'enfuir à la troisième personne du pluriel c'est ils s'enfuirent.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

ATTENTION !  Dans votre exemple, il ne s'agit ni du verbe_* s'enfuir*_ ni de _*s'en fuir*_ [sic].  Il s'agit d'une forme littéraire d'aller au passé simple/défini.
*Il s'en fut = Il s'en alla
Ils s'en furent = ils s'en allèrent*


----------



## Maître Capello

djweaverbeaver said:


> Il s'agit d'une forme littéraire d'aller au passé simple/défini.


Plus précisément, il s'agit du verbe *être* qui peut être employé de façon littéraire au lieu du verbe _aller_, essentiellement au passé simple.


----------



## Chocou

Bonsoir 

Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plait, m'expliquer ce que l'on veut dire par "il s'en fut rejoindre". Voici la phrase :

_- Il retourna auprès d’Ellie et, sa consultation terminée, *il s’en fut rejoindre* Greta._

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Michelvar

Bonsoir,

il s'en alla rejoindre...

 C'est très particulier, au passé simple et au subjonctif imparfait, "aller" peut être remplacé par "être".

Voir par exemple : FR: il s'en fut


----------



## Chocou

Merci beaucoup Michelvar pour le lien. cela m'a permit de comprendre d'où venait le verbe "être" mais qu'en est-il de "en" ? est-ce une "en" explétif comme le "ne" explétif ?


----------



## Michelvar

Non. Il y a plusieurs explications à cette présence de "en", par exemple celle donnée ici : s'en aller - rôle de "en"
On trouve d'autres explications chez d'autres grammairiens. 

Pour les personnes qui souhaitent simplement savoir utiliser ce verbe, il suffit de considérer que "s'en aller" est une expression fixe signifiant "partir de quelque part".
Je m'en vais, tu t'en vas, il s'en va, etc....


----------



## Chocou

Je vous remercie infiniment, Michelvar, pour votre aide.


----------

